# C.L Logo



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I suck at art so If anyone wants to design me a Logo with the letters C.L I would appreciate it. Now when doing this rem it is for a tattoo. Credits will be given to whoever tries, Thanks


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Sure I'll do it soon


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I forgot to ask. What exactly do you want it to look like? Any specific details?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

plazzman said:


> I forgot to ask. What exactly do you want it to look like? Any specific details?


Nope just do what ever u think looks good. Thanks man!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Do u just want the letters or do u also want designs with and around the letters?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Do u just want the letters or do u also want designs with and around the letters?


Just think of it as a tattoo. Whatever ur make is fine!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Just think of it as a tattoo. Whatever ur make is fine!


Then here's a couple quick, simple ideas:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Do the letters CL have a meaning that may be relevant? Are they comebodies initials? Whose?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Yup they are my friends initials. He wants it too look similar to like a baseball logo.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Yup they are my friends initials. He wants it too look similar to like a baseball logo.


In that case I'll do another one, more closely related to that.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

D.P. said:


> In that case I'll do another one, more closely related to that.


Hey I appreciate you trying!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I feel like I need more information lol, but i guess you would let me know, nut yea, i tried to do something more closely related to what u said.



Edit: Wow, for some reason that came out really small.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

> Edit: Wow, for some reason that came out really small.


lol click on it


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

What's his favorite baseball team?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

plazzman said:


> lol click on it


Wow..lol


----------

